
Lyft pulls electric bike fleet from San Francisco streets after some catch fire - robbiet480
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/31/20749396/lyft-electric-bikes-pulled-san-francisco-battery-fires-motivate-bay-wheels
======
robbiet480
This after they were already pulled once this year for faulty brakes that sent
multiple people to the hospital:
[https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/15/18311243/lyft-electric-
ci...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/15/18311243/lyft-electric-citi-bike-
bikeshare-nyc-sf-dc-braking-malfunction)

